# trailer



## wtrfowlhunter (Nov 22, 2005)

saw a great idea on aver outdoors on a 6x10 v nose

http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e267/ ... 030695.jpg
http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e267/ ... 030695.jpg

http://forum.averyoutdoors.com/showthread.php?t=31727


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

looks nice, I have been thinking about this exact thing. Double as bunks for sleeping!


----------



## wtrfowlhunter (Nov 22, 2005)

thats a great idea hunt4pay


----------

